# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Hi ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen

## darkpath

Hi, 

ich hab jetzt keinen eigenen Vorstellungsthread gefunden, dann schreib ich mal eben hier rein: Ich lese schon seit einigen Monaten mit, vor einem halben Jahr hab ich mit dem Downhillen angefangen, bin also noch gaaaanz am Anfang :Smile: 

Zu mir: Bin 24, Student und wohne in Heidelberg. 

Joa, das war's auch erst mal, die nächsten Wochen werd ich sicher nochmal mit ein paar Fragen nerven  :Smile: 

VG! Sebastian

----------

